# First Fatty Smoke - Italian Cheese Tortellini & Cheeseburger



## thomthomkc (Apr 17, 2012)

First fatty smoke and second smoke over all.

Italian Cheese Tortellini - Mild Italian sausage, pepperoni, fresh mozzarella cheese balls, prior cooked cheese tortellini

Cheeseburger - Ground Chuck, shredded cheddar cheese, real bacon bits, & seasonings

Really like the way the Italian one turned out.  It was very tasty and went fast!  The cheeseburger stood around a while as it was fairly boring.  Didn't taste like a burger or a smoked burger but something all together different that I still can't place my finger on.  Not sure what I can do to livin it up.

Fatties up next:

Buffalo Chicken - Ground Chicken, Wing sauce, & blue cheese crumbles

Chili Cheese Dog - Ground Chuck, a few hot dogs, canned chili, Velveeta cheese, sour cream
































Thoughts or suggestions for next time with what I made or even suggestions for the fatties us next?


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 18, 2012)

Those look great!!



> Buffalo Chicken - Ground Chicken, Wing sauce, & blue cheese crumbles



Now you're talkin'!!!  I want to know how those turn out.....


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow they look great, especially that Italian Tortellini! Great idea! The upcoming ones sound good too, let us know how they turn out.


----------



## thomthomkc (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like it end up posting twice last night when I thought it wasn't posting at all.  If a mod to combine the two that would be great.  Sorry for the annoyance.


----------

